# Tool Restorations >  How To Clean up a Lathe Chuck Six Jaw

## Catfish

I disassemble a 10" Buck Adjustable Lathe Chuck, clean and reassemble. This is all in preparation to make up a mounting plate to fit on the LOO mount of the Lance Lathe.

Video Link: 



Please Subscribe: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCme...view_as=public

Follow me On Instagram: https://instagram.com/rrintheshop/

Dovetail Cutter and Scribe info: Email To:
RRINTHESHOP@GMAIL.COM

----------

